# Mai (foarte) Similar/Asemănător



## Novac

Bună ziua.
Astăzi mi-a spus cineva că este incorect a spune „mai similar”, adjectivul neavand grade de comparație. Mie personal mi se pare gramatical corect și complet logic ca un lucru să fie „mai asemănător” cu ceva decât altul și, deși nu este tocmai un argument, deoarece limbile diferă între ele, în engleză este de asemenea corect să spui „more similar”.
Până la urma cum este bine?


----------



## farscape

Ziua bună, Novac

De la bun început vreau sa clarific că gramatica și lingvistica engleză nu pot ajuta la explicarea gramaticii și/sau a lingvisticii române și mă opresc aici.

Limba unui popor este o structură vie, în continuă schimbare și evoluție/modificare dictată nu de niște reguli “academice“ ci de cei care o vorbesc zi de zi.

Dacă căutăm regulile de comparație ale adjectivelor în română, acest articol pote fi o referință valabilă. De acolo cred că se vede ușor că mai/foarte valabil nu sunt exprimări tocmai corecte (ori e valabil ori nu e).

Similar sau asemănător (sinonime) nu se încadrează în categoriile citate deci putem folosi foarte asemănător // mai asemănător și prin extensie am putea zice că și ”foarte similar“ sau ”mai similar“ sunt valabile.

Două lucruri seamănă sau nu, seamănă mai mult sau mai puțin între ele (foarte similare/asemănătoare:

-  o margaretă seamănă mai mult cu floarea soarelui decât cu un trandafir
- o margaretă e mai asemănătoare/similară cu floarea soarelui decât cu un trandafir
- “cel mai similar/asemănător” sunt construcții folosite în română - vezi şi aici.

Contextul definiște uneori ce se poate și ce nu pentru gradele de comparație ale adjectivelor: o culoare poate să fie “foarte vie” pe când un pește e sau viu sau mort.


----------



## Novac

Perfect! Exact cum credeam. Mulțumesc pentru răspuns!


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Eu nu aș spune niciodată 'mai similar'. În schimb, aș folosi 'mai asemănător/apropiat'.

Foarte interesant articolul la care face trimitere moderatorul, însă excepțiile de la regulă au fost create de către mari scriitori sau critici, cei care într-adevăr s-au putut 'juca' cu un material lingvistic care, sub penița lor,  transmitea exact mesajul în scopul căruia regulile au fost înadins schimbate. Cel puțin, astfel văd eu și așa am înțeles eu articolul.


----------



## farscape

Ce-i drept și eu am îndoieli că voi folosi vreodată "mai similar" dar n-am găsit argumente ca să susțin că nu e corect... La fel și pentru câteva cacofonii "superbe", dar asta e o altă discuție. 🤔


----------

